# Subtle Vape - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (21/2/19)

*

*

*IRISH CREAM*​
Local

Purchased from: Vapers Corner
Price: R220 / 60ml

Flavour Description: 

“A traditional reserve blend of creamy milk reduction, fresh cream and just the right amount of aromatic dark coffee with the finest single malt whiskey.”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg

Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments:*

Where’s the coffee? If I concentrate very hard I get just the tiniest hint of it. The description says “just the right amount of aromatic dark coffee”. Well, “the right amount” is relative, isn’t it? As for me, I want coffee with a little cream; not cream with a little coffee.

Where’s the whiskey? Not a hint of it anywhere.

The only good thing that I can say is that I love the image on the bottle.

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (15/9/21)

​*JARA*
(LOCAL)

*Flavour Description: *
“Coffee Custard. A unique tiramisu coffee flavour beautifully layered on a light vanilla custard.”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 3mg

*My comments:* 
Subtle Vape has indeed produced a subtle coffee. This is a delicate combination of a light-roast coffee and custard. It’s not too sweet and the after-taste is soft and creamy.

It’s not strong enough as a wake-‘n-vape, but it sure is a delicious ADV!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Absolutely!

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

_*Coffee Review #200*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

